# كيف استطيع فحص Transformer في الدائرة الالكترونية ( مرفق صورة للمشكلة )



## المهندس السنيدي (21 مايو 2010)

كيف استطيع فحص Transformer في الدائرة الالكترونية ( مرفق صورة للمشكلة )​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
اخواني الاعزاء ​ 
لدي مشكلة في الدائرة الالكترونية الخاصة بالجهاز ( الصورة بالمرفقات ) وهذه الدائرة موصلة بـ Transformer ولا اعرف اين الخلل هل من لوحة PCB Control او من Transformer ​ 
لذالك ......​ 
اذا قمت باستخدام الملتيميتر وقياس output الخاص Transformer مثلا 3 فولت 6 فولت 9 فولت 12 فولت فهل هذه طريقة صحيحية لفحس عمل Transformer بالدائرة ؟​ 
اذا كان الجواب لا ​ 
ارجـــوا مساعدتي في طريقة فحص عمل Transformer في الدائرة الالكترونية او الكهربائية ​ 


وشكرا ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 مايو 2010)

المحول بالصورة هو محول التغذية الرئيسى و هو ذو قدرة قد تزيد عن 20 وات و يمكن قياسه كما ذكرت لأنه يعمل على التيار العمومى 50ذ/ث
لو لم يكن هناك خرج أو هناك زيادة تحميل (سماع زن و ارتفاع فى الحرارة) افصل البوردة و اكتفى بتشغيله بدون حمل فترة مثل 10 دقائق و طبعا يجب أن يكون القياس للخرج سليم و مكتمل. لو المحول به عيب سينخفض الخرج وترتفع الحرارة و يصدر زن بدون حمل


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (22 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> المحول بالصورة هو محول التغذية الرئيسى و هو ذو قدرة قد تزيد عن 20 وات و يمكن قياسه كما ذكرت لأنه يعمل على التيار العمومى 50ذ/ث
> لو لم يكن هناك خرج أو هناك زيادة تحميل (سماع زن و ارتفاع فى الحرارة) افصل البوردة و اكتفى بتشغيله بدون حمل فترة مثل 10 دقائق و طبعا يجب أن يكون القياس للخرج سليم و مكتمل. لو المحول به عيب سينخفض الخرج وترتفع الحرارة و يصدر زن بدون حمل


 

شكرا لك اخي ماجد على الرد Transformer لا يصدر اي حرارة ولا صوت مزعج 
فهل هذا يعني انه يعمل بصورة جيدة ؟

علما خلال هذا الاسبوع ساعمل زيارة اخرى وسأقوم بفحصة بواسطة الملتيميتر 


سؤال اخر ...

كيف اتاكد بانة البوردة معطوبة ؟
هل هنالك خطوات للتاكد من هذا الشيء ؟؟

لانة هذه البوردة تتاحكم في التالي : 

حركة الكرسي - واضاءة المصباح 

حركة الكرسي تعمل بشكل طبيعي 

ولكن اضاءة المصباح لا تعمل بشكل طبيعي حيث انها تتردد ( flickering)

فماذا يعني هذا هل هذا خلل من البوردة او ماذا ؟


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (22 مايو 2010)

سؤوال اخير 

هل تشغيل الجهاز ووضعة في وضع on لمدة شهر تقريبا بدون استخدام هل يتسبب في اعطاب البوردة او الترانسفورمر ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مايو 2010)

لا أستطيع الجزم بدون قياس فلا أعلم كيف يوصل المصباح بالكهرباء
طبعا يجب القياس فإن كان المحول مسؤول عن الإضاءة يجب التأكد بالقياس أو باستخدام لمبة أخرى على التوازى على مخرج المحول
إن كان المصباح يضئ من خلال البوردة يكون العطل فيها


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (23 مايو 2010)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> لا أستطيع الجزم بدون قياس فلا أعلم كيف يوصل المصباح بالكهرباء
> طبعا يجب القياس فإن كان المحول مسؤول عن الإضاءة يجب التأكد بالقياس أو باستخدام لمبة أخرى على التوازى على مخرج المحول
> إن كان المصباح يضئ من خلال البوردة يكون العطل فيها


 

شكرا على الرد اخي ماجد 

ولكن هذا اخر سؤال 


*
هل تشغيل الجهاز ووضعة في وضع on لمدة شهر تقريبا بدون استخدام هل يتسبب في اعطاب البوردة او الترانسفورمر ؟*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2010)

اخى اسأل ما شئت وقتما شئت
لا أظن ذلك إلا إن كانت هناك مكونات تسخن بالإستخدام و الكتالوج يحدد ساعات التشغيل بوقت محدد ثم يغلق

من كلامك أعتقد أنه كرسى طبيب أسنان وهو عادة يكون فى وضع الإنتظار Stand By حتى يضغط على زرار ما لذا لا أظن أن هذا يسبب تلف البوردة


----------



## المهندس السنيدي (23 مايو 2010)

اشكرك اخي ماجد على تعاونك 
واتاحة هذا الوقت للاجابة ع الرد 


بالعكس هذا ليس كرسي اسنان وانما كرسي عيون للاسف 


شاكر لك اخي ماجد مره اخرى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*بجد الموضوع جميل*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اسلام من اليكس*

انا عايز قياس ترنس schaffner IT235


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ارجوا الرد سريعا*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورمشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد وجميل


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد الموقع مقيد جدا يا جماعة بجد جميل


----------



## elgafare (12 سبتمبر 2013)

thank you for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal


----------

